# Expressões latinas



## moura

Não sei se se enquadra muito neste forum, mas ao ver os comentários do TT e Out no fórum Português-Espanhol sobre a utilização de expressões latinas, lembrei-me de lhes perguntar se conhecem algumas engraçadas/interessantes.

Há uma, por exemplo, que me parece continuar a ser bastante oportuna em certos sítios e ocasiões:

Quosque tandem abutere Catilina patienta nostra?
(_Até quando Catilina abusarás da nossa paciência?)_

Trata-se de uma célebre frase atribuída a Cícero e cujo contexto se explica aqui


----------



## Vanda

Grande, Moura!

Primeiro, devo confessar que não conhecia a expressão latina. 

Ab asino lanam quaerere_. / _Ab asino lanam petere_._
_Procurar chifre em cabeça de cavalo._


----------



## Outsider

Já conhece esta?


----------



## Vanda

E este?
Asinus asinum fricat.
Um burro coça outro.


----------



## Tomby

Prezada Moura! Não sei se refere a mim quando diz TT. Suponho que sim. Eu realmente não sou uma pessoa que me exceda com frases latinas embora goste delas. Apenas uso duas ou três de forma normal na escrita, por exemplo, "_v. g._"(_verbi gratia_ ou de forma "castelhanizada" _verbigracia_) por não repetir muitas vezes "por exemplo"; "_etc._" (_et coetera_ ou _etcétera_), acho que em português também quer dizer "e assim por diante", "_animus iniuriandi_" (intenção de ofender), "_grosso modo_" (mais ou menos, aproximadamente) e acho que nenhuma mais. Esta última é muito usada em espanhol, mas muitas vezes incorrectamente porque muitas pessoas dizem "_...a grosso modo_". Não deve ser precedida pela preposição "a" em espanhol.
Num escrito jurídico costuma-se mencionar bastantes expressões latinas graças a que nossos ordenamentos jurídicos, como você sabe, procedem do legado do antigo Império Romano. 
Para acabar queria dizer que em Portugal usa-se bastante na linguagem escrita a expressão "_ex libris_" que não consigo saber com certeza o seu significado. Tenho uma leve ideia, mas não sei se se trata de algo que se escreve na contracapa dos livros. Será que vocês saberiam o significado certo? 
Obrigado e bom fim-de-semana para todos! 

P.S. (Post scriptum  ): Seria interessante fazer uma boa lista de expressões latinas.


----------



## AGATHA2

moura said:


> Quosque tandem abutere Catilina patienta nostra?
> (_Até quando Catilina abusarás da nossa paciência?)_
> 
> Adoro, é o comentario exacto para a actual situacao politica em Austria


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, dou-me a prerrogativa de dizer que é sobre o* nosso* momento político, 
(que eu trocaria pelo da Áustria sem nem piscar!)


Quae dolent ea molestum est contingere.
_Em casa de enforcado não se fala de corda_


----------



## moura

Tombatossals ou TT (espero que não leve a mal, era um diminuitivo carinhoso )

Ex-libris (de acordo com o priberam) : expressão ou desenho que se inscreve no frontispício ou na guarda (_primeira folha) _de um livro, indicando o autor, ou o proprietário; 
vinheta gravada com estes elementos e para o mesmo fim.
Outras expressões latinas "sonantes":

"Mutatis mutandis" - mudando o que se deve mudar
(estas vi no prontuário)

"argumentum baculinum" - em vez de argumentos, pancada

"de gustibus et coloribus nun disputandum" -costos e cores não se discutem

"dure lex, sed lex" - a lei é dura mas é a lei

"veni, vidi, vice" - palavras célebres de César, quando participou ao Senado a sua vitória sobre Fárneces, rei do Ponto.

e o famoso "carpe diem" de Horácio, celebrizado mais tarde no Clube dos Poetas Mortos


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Quae dolent ea molestum est contingere.
> _Em casa de enforcado não se fala de corda_


 
Bom, sim, claro, em comparaçao ......     Mais não vamos lutar por saberem que paises tem os politicos mais desenvergonhados. A diferença é principalmente que os nossos "sofrem" de mais control


----------



## AGATHA2

E a proposito de politica há esta locução incomparavelmente arrogante 

QUOD LICET JOVI NON LICET BOVI


----------



## moura

AGATHA2 said:


> E a proposito de politica há esta locução incomparavelmente arrogante
> 
> QUOD LICET JOVI NON LICET BOVI


 
Agatha

Qual o signfiicado dessa expressão?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, esta é famosa!

Si fueris Romae, Romano vivito more._
_
_ 
_


----------



## AGATHA2

moura said:


> Agatha
> 
> Qual o signfiicado dessa expressão?


 
Significa que o que é bom /permitido a Jupiter não é bom/permitido ao bovino o seja ao povo


----------



## jazyk

> "Mutatis mutandis" - mudando o que se deve mudar
> (estas vi no prontuário)


Gosto desta. Sempre me lembro di mutando le mutande em italiano (trocando de cueca).


----------



## moura

descobri outras interessantes: 

*Aquila non capit muscas* - A águia não apanha moscas 

*Cave ne cadas* - Cuidado, não caias

*Cave tibi a cane muto et aqua silenti - *Toma cuidado com o cão que não ladra e com a água silenciosa.

*De lana caprina* - De lã de cabra (sentido de coisa insignificante) 

*Margaritas ante porcos* - Pérolas para os porcos.


----------



## moura

Procurei a de "mulher de César", mas não encontrei. Não sei se alguém sabe em latim:

A mulher de César não tem ter só que ser honesta, tem de parecê-lo (de Cícero)


----------



## Vanda

E este:
Vas malum non frangitur.
_Vaso ruim não quebra._

Oh, e como havia me esquecido do nosso moto na faculdade?!
Verba volant, scripta manent.
_Palavras, leva-as o vento, a escrita permanece._


----------



## jazyk

> Procurei a de "mulher de César", mas não encontrei. Não sei se alguém sabe em latim:
> 
> A mulher de César não tem ter só que ser honesta, tem de parecê-lo (de Cícero)


Não sei como ficou cristalizada a expressão, mas uma opção é:

Caesaris mulier non solo debet esse honesta, sed etiam debet videri.

Quem sabe a partir daí você encontra algo.


----------



## moura

Obrigada Jazyk. Procurei, mas na web não a encontrei em latim, mesmo com as suas dicas. Mas valeu!

Vejam este (acho que não deve haver engano - estava na Wikipédia)

*Tua neta, Maria, rosa* (latim)Ó Maria, teus vestidos estão rotos (português)


----------



## BlueWolf

moura said:


> "dure lex, sed lex" - a lei é dura mas é a lei



Perdoa-me, moura, se a corriguo, mas creo que a frase é "dura lex, sed lex". Eu sempre a ouvi assim, e é uma frase muito amada pelos meus professores.


----------



## moura

Claro, BlueWolf, não tenho nada que perdoar antes agradecer pela rectificação


----------



## Tomby

Eis mais algumas expressões latinas e o seu significado:

*Excusatio non petita, acusatio manifiesta*
_A desculpa não pedida, manifesta a própria culpabilidade._
Quando alguém se desculpa sem razão aparente, acusa-se a si próprio.

*Quod natura non dat, Salmantica non presta*
_O que a natureza não nos concedeu, Salamanca não nos o pode prestar._
Ou seja, ao ignorante por natureza, ninguém lhe tirará a sua inépcia. 
P.S. Salamanca é a "Coimbra espanhola".

*A.E.I.O.U. (Austria Est Imperare Orbi Universo)*
_É próprio da Áustria governar sobre todo o Universo_. (Lema do Kaiser Federico III (1440-1493).
Em alemão “Alles Erdreich Ist Österreich Untertan”.

*Sed non casta, tamen cauta*.
_A não ser casta pelo menos cautelosa._
Fazia referência à mulher do César. Esta mulher não bastava que fosse honesta, também devia parecê-lo. 
Quer significar que, caso fazermos algo incorrecto, devemos ser discretos.

Até logo! 

P.S. Eu não sou casto, nem cauteloso, nem honesto, nem discreto, etc., e ainda por cima, às vezes faço coisas incorrectas. 
Será que algum dia serei Ministro dos Negócios Estrangeiros?


----------



## Vanda

Moura, o TT achou sua expressão!
*



Sed non casta, tamen cauta.
A não ser casta pelo menos cautelosa.
Fazia referência à mulher do César.
		
Click to expand...

 




			P.S. Eu não sou casto, nem cauteloso, nem honesto, nem discreto, etc., e ainda por cima, às vezes faço coisas incorrectas. 
Será que algum dia serei Ministro dos Negócios Estrangeiros?
		
Click to expand...

 
TT, você daria um político brasileiro perfeito!!! *


----------



## Vanda

Lingua dux pedis._
Quem tem boca vai a Roma.

_


----------



## AGATHA2

Tombatossals said:


> *A.E.I.O.U. (Austria Est Imperare Orbi Universo)*
> _É próprio da Áustria governar sobre todo o Universo_. (Lema do Kaiser Federico III (1440-1493).
> Em alemão “Alles Erdreich Ist Österreich Untertan”.
> 
> *Hoje é quasi o mesmo  *
> 
> P.S. Eu não sou casto, nem cauteloso, nem honesto, nem discreto, etc., e ainda por cima, às vezes faço coisas incorrectas.
> Será que algum dia serei Ministro dos Negócios Estrangeiros?


 
*Então ainda melhores perspectivas tem para Ministro do Interior o de Asuntos Sociais   *


----------



## Outsider

Não sei se este ditado é em latim clássico, mas cá vai à mesma:

_Omnes viæ ad Romam ducent._
Todos os caminhos vão dar a Roma.


----------



## moura

Vanda said:


> Moura, o TT achou sua expressão!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TT, você daria um político brasileiro perfeito!!! *


 

Oba! Oba! Obrigada.

E eu diria mais, um excelente diplomata


----------



## Cecilio

Olá. Eu gosto de ista expressao:

SUMMUM IUS, INIURIA SUMMA.

A lei suprema é a injustiça suprema.


----------



## Vanda

Caeca est in propriis rabulae sententia causis._
Ninguém é bom juiz em causa própria.
_
_ 
_


----------



## moura

"primum millium passarorum est”,
o primeiro milho é dos pardais 
 
P.S. Esta não sei se é mesmo a sério, ou a brincar - encontrei-a num blog...


----------



## magdala

Tombatossals said:


> Prezada Moura! Não sei se refere a mim quando diz TT. Suponho que sim. Eu realmente não sou uma pessoa que me exceda com frases latinas embora goste delas. Apenas uso duas ou três de forma normal na escrita, por exemplo, "_v. g._"(_verbi gratia_ ou de forma "castelhanizada" _verbigracia_) por não repetir muitas vezes "por exemplo"; "_etc._" (_et coetera_ ou _etcétera_), acho que em português também quer dizer "e assim por diante", "_animus iniuriandi_" (intenção de ofender), "_grosso modo_" (mais ou menos, aproximadamente) e acho que nenhuma mais. Esta última é muito usada em espanhol, mas muitas vezes incorrectamente porque muitas pessoas dizem "_...a grosso modo_". Não deve ser precedida pela preposição "a" em espanhol.
> Num escrito jurídico costuma-se mencionar bastantes expressões latinas graças a que nossos ordenamentos jurídicos, como você sabe, procedem do legado do antigo Império Romano.
> Para acabar queria dizer que em Portugal usa-se bastante na linguagem escrita a expressão "_ex libris_" que não consigo saber com certeza o seu significado. Tenho uma leve ideia, mas não sei se se trata de algo que se escreve na contracapa dos livros. Será que vocês saberiam o significado certo?
> Obrigado e bom fim-de-semana para todos!
> 
> P.S. (Post scriptum  ): Seria interessante fazer uma boa lista de expressões latinas.


 
Boa noite Tombatossals (um dia gostava de conhecer a origem deste nome)!
estive a reler as últimas mensagens e chamou-me a atenção a dúvida sobre a expressão latina "ex-libris" que eu já oiço falar há muitos anos. Quando conheci o meu marido, há uma serie de anos, ele mostrou-me o "ex-libris" que tinha mandado imprimir para aplicar em cada um dos exemplares da sua biblioteca, o qual tinha o busto de Luis de Camões, sobre o livro "os lusíadas" e na parte superior uma insignia: "Ler é Lutar". No centro inferior constava o nome completo dele (também Luis, claro). Esta foi a marca pessoal escolhida por ele: o seu _ex-libris_. Também tenho ouvido esta expressão referindo-se alguem ao símbolo de uma cidade, por ex.: "A Tour Eiffel é o _ex-libris_ de Paris".


----------



## Vanda

Esta é bem conhecida:
Habitus non facit monachum._
O hábito não faz o monge.
_
Outra:
Homo homini lupus.
_O homem é o lobo do homem.
_
_E esta:_
Homo proponit, sed Deus disponit.
_O homem põe, e Deus dispõe.
_
_ 
__ 
_


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Tombatossals said:


> Para acabar queria dizer que em Portugal usa-se bastante na linguagem escrita a expressão "_ex libris_" que não consigo saber com certeza o seu significado. Tenho uma leve ideia, mas não sei se se trata de algo que se escreve na contracapa dos livros. Será que vocês saberiam o significado certo?
> Obrigado e bom fim-de-semana para todos!


 
Olá, Ex libris refere-se a uma gravura ou selo personalizado, usualmente com um desenho e uma frase que sintetizam as características distintivas de uma pessoa, profissão, interesses, etc., que é impressa (ou selada ?) nos livros de essa pessoa para identificá-los.

Espero ter ajudado

PS: achei isto ao respeito na wikipédia
PS2: Outro site com imagens, outro, mais um, e mais um sobre expressões latinas ...
PS3: "El ex libris (locución latina que significa "de los libros") es una marca que se estampa mediante un sello con tinta o un sello en seco (en relieve) en un libro para identificar a su propietario. Junto con su nombre suele aparecer un dibujo alegórico." fonte


----------



## jazyk

> "primum millium passarorum est”,
> o primeiro milho é dos pardais



O correto mesmo seria:
Primum milium passerum est.
 
Mas o que vem a significar esta expressão?


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Respeito dos exlibris, aqui artículo ao respeito publicado hoje (coincidencia?) no jornal La Nacion: "*Los ex libris son esas pequeñas etiquetas que se colocan en el reverso de la cubierta de los libros para indicar quién es su propietario. Surgieron hace unos 500 años y hoy su vigencia está asegurada por grabadores y coleccionistas" *
** 500 anos...


Cada expressão tem atrás uma realidade, um mundo, uma história. Adoro WR... e o conhecimento.




Tombatossals said:


> Quanto à pergunta da nossa amiga Magdala que gostaria de conhecer a origem do meu _nickname_, Tombatossals, com licença, a seguir vou a relatá-lo. Alguns foristas já conhecem as origens desta alcunha porque pediram-no através duma mensagem privada. Porem seria interessante abrir um tópico sobre a origem dos nossos nicknames.
> .
> .
> (snip)
> .
> .
> Actualmente tem quase dois centos mil habitantes, somando o bairro marítimo.


 
Seria mesmo legal abrir uma discussão sobre os nicknames sim, no meu caso é o meu nome real... que original. Muito interessante o relato do Tombatossals!

"Dois centos mil " soa muito catalá mesmo, parte português, parte francês (quatre-veingt = quatro vintes = 4 * 20 = oitenta ... adoro os idiomas!


----------

